# رسائل ماجستير أو دكتوراه فى تخطيط وادارة عمل المناجم السطحيه من معه برجاء نشرها فى الموقع



## زكريا الامير1 (16 فبراير 2013)

من كان معه رسائل علميه ماجستير أو دكتوراه فى هذه النقطه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alshangiti (20 فبراير 2013)

لدى رسالة ما جستير. عن دراسة جدوى لمنجم ذهب ولكنها نسخة ورقية hard copy. وللأسف فقدت النسخة الالكترونية. اذا ارسلت لى عنوانك على الخاص اسعد جداً بإرسال نسخة منها.


----------



## aidsami (21 فبراير 2013)

سلام و أكون أسعد ان ارسلت لى أيضا


----------



## زكريا الامير1 (5 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك عنوانى : -
مصر - قنا - كلية الهندسه بقنا - جامعة الازهر - مساكن عثمان


----------

